# External SSD deal: 2 TB Samsung T7 Shield $149.99



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 10, 2022)

_November 2022 edit: Down to $149.99!_

The 2 TB Samsung T7 Shield (ruggedized version of the T7) is available from Samsung direct, or from Best Buy for $149.99 right now.

This is equivalent to the version of the regular T7 without the fingerprint reader, but is ruggedized with 3 meter drop resistance and IP65 water/dust resistance. So it's an NVMe drive, with speeds up to 1050 MB/s over USB 3.2 Gen 2 (10 Gbps), and a USB-C socket on the drive. And like the T5 and T7, both a USB-C to USB-C and a USB-C to USB-A cable are included. They're short though (1.5 feet).

It is a pretty good deal on a quality external SSD. The 1 TB version is also available for $89.99.

Samsung link: https://www.samsung.com/us/computin...ssd-t7-shield-usb-3-2-2tb-black-mu-pe2t0s-am/

Best Buy Link: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-t7-shield-2tb-external-usb-3-2-gen-2-rugged-ssd-ip65-water-resistant-drive-black/6501714.p/

Edit: For some reason, the forum isn't picking up the Best Buy URL as a link, so you'll have to copy and paste it.


----------



## Daren Audio (Oct 11, 2022)

Amazon is currently having another Prime Deal Sale. 
Samsung T7 2TB Shield SSD (Beige) for $170.99!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Oct 11, 2022)

$180 for non-Prime is also a killer deal!

Also available for the same price in black.


----------



## Daren Audio (Oct 12, 2022)

Price dropped to $157 Prime Deal or $166 non-prime!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Oct 12, 2022)

Holy crap.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 13, 2022)

Down to $149.99 in pre-Black Friday sales.

I really can't see this going any lower anytime soon, even for Black Friday / Cyber Monday. $149.99 for a high quality ruggedized 2 TB external SSD is insane.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 13, 2022)

Wowzers! Yeah definitely the lowest yet.


----------

